# First Buck with a bow



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

I started bow hunting last season and quickly realized how much harder it is than gun. I got completely skunked with a bow last year. After doing all of my homework and scouting, this year has really paid off so far...and it's a hell of a lot more rewarding. I nailed a big doe 2nd day of opening week and tonight I finally saw the buck that I've been after. Hunting the rut is a beautiful thing.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, that's a nice buck! What's the story on it??


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice buck. Congratulations on your first buck bow kill. I killed my first buck over 35 years ago and still remember how exciting it was. From the looks of it I'm guessing he dropped in his tracks? You're having a good deer season for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Great lookin buck


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comments! Not an overly exciting story but goes like this...prior to season I did some scouting knowing the acorns would be dropping like crazy this year. I hunted the same area last year and know it pretty well. 3/4 of the property is underbrush and too thick to walk through which naturally serves as their bedding area. There are 2 wedge shaped sections of wooded area full of oaks separated by a 20 ft wide overgrown easement. I found about 5 different trails through the easement into one of the wooded areas and nailed a doe there in my climber the 1st time out. I decided to put a hang on stand and a trail cam up after that. I had a few pictures of some smaller bucks and a ton of does, until pre-rut started... I got a photo of him and an 8 point sparring as well as a picture of him alone. I saw and was tempted to take the 8 point multiple times but decided to hold off in hopes of getting the opportunity to take him. I was in my stand as often as possible and even did a couple of all day marathons over the weekend and didn't see any sign of him. Yesterday afternoon with the temp dropping I felt the urge and cut out of work early to get to the woods. I was in my stand for about 20 min when 5 does showed up all at the same time. I watched them go from casually grazing to intensely staring in the same direction. In charged my buck toward every single doe in sight. He tried hard to get to one and when she'd run off, he'd go right after the next. After he had chased them all off he stopped facing head on to me at 20 yards. He stayed there frustrated, stomping and scraping at a tree for what seemed like forever...no shot. As the does started moving back in he moved toward one pretty quickly so I gave him a merrrppp! To try and stop him in his tracks....I think I could've done the damned hokey pokey in my stand and gone unnoticed by him. He ran out of sight and I thought I'd never see him again. 5 min later he came strolling back in broadside to me at 10 yards. I had sights on him and as soon as he stopped, WHACK!! I watched him dash toward the corner of the wooded lot and fall no more than 80 yards from my stand. I almost fell out of the tree climbing down I was so full of adrenaline...a feeling I'll never forget.























.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very happy for you *pipefitter42*.

Your homework surely paid off.

That is a nice buck. Especially for your 1st one.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Great work scouting and preparation to get that buck. What a buck that is indeed! That trail cam photo of them fighting is quite a photograph!

Congratulations to a successful hunt!


----------



## demodave216 (Sep 6, 2014)

What county are you in? Closest buck I've had in front of me this year, was in front of my patrol car.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck, congratulations


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats to you, that's a very nice buck!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats!!!! that's a beauty :highfive:


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! @demodave- Lorain county


----------



## demodave216 (Sep 6, 2014)

Doesn't surprise me. Biggest buck I ever seen in my life was in Cuyahoga county. He was every bit of 200" crossing 422 @ 91 on a cool October morning.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have two things

1) congrats! That is freaking awesome!!!
2) I'm really jealous lol


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the story behind that very nice buck. Congrats on your first bow no doubt there will be many more.


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

congrats pipefitter !


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That's a great buck! I remember the days when I could do my homework and set up to hunt certain deer, but those days have passed since I now have 2 little ones. I find that I pretty much head back to my "go-to" stands since I have little time to really scout.

I have 600 acres to hunt in Morgan County and have spent the year trying new areas of the property when I can get out. It has been quite the adventure. Kind of scouting the old fashion way...before trail camera's...LOL


----------

